# how to burn emails to cd



## lookin4yuh (Aug 21, 2003)

Can anyone please tell me how to burn emails from my outlook express to cd. I have some very important legal documents that I want to save,but need to free up space on my computer. Any help here would be really appreciated.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

I believe you will have to save the email or attachment before burning it. You can always delete it after verifying the data from the burn.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Create a folder on your desktop and give it any name.
Then open up outlook express. Once opened, minimise it a bit (dragging the programme window edges in) so you have the outlook express window open big enough to see the message headers, but small enough to see the folder on your desktop. You can then drag the messages, by the header/subject line into the folder. This copies the emails to the folder, not move.
You can select multiple messages by selecting the first e-mail, then whilst holding down the shift key, select the last e-mail in the list. All in between will be selected. You can select multiple _random_ messages also, by holding down the control key whilst selecting them, all clicked messages stay selected this way.Then drag them to the folder on mass.
Once finished, burn that folder to a CD in the normal way. With this method, you will be able to read the emails directly from the CD too.


----------



## pikestaff (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Moby, thank you for your very clear and precise instructions, you have saved me a mitfull of dosh, I'm on a low pension now. many thanks
Pikestaff


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

No worries. I hope it didn't take you those 6 months to do it.


----------



## steveg80 (Nov 9, 2006)

Moby said:


> Create a folder on your desktop and give it any name.
> Then open up outlook express. Once opened, minimise it a bit (dragging the programme window edges in) so you have the outlook express window open big enough to see the message headers, but small enough to see the folder on your desktop. You can then drag the messages, by the header/subject line into the folder. This copies the emails to the folder, not move.
> You can select multiple messages by selecting the first e-mail, then whilst holding down the shift key, select the last e-mail in the list. All in between will be selected. You can select multiple _random_ messages also, by holding down the control key whilst selecting them, all clicked messages stay selected this way.Then drag them to the folder on mass.
> Once finished, burn that folder to a CD in the normal way. With this method, you will be able to read the emails directly from the CD too.


Hi Moby,

Would the procedure be the same if you are using the Microsoft Entourage Email program on a Macintosh computer ? I have been trying every which way to copy my email msgs - I have 30K + and need them all copied onto a cd and/or different computer.

THANKS A TON


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I've never used that e-mail programme or a Mac so I have no idea. Just try it and see.


----------

